
Don't Trust Google (2002) - farazzz
https://idlewords.com/2002/12/don_t_trust_google.htm
======
RyanAF7
This blog was written 4 years after Jeff Bezos invested in Google.

Yeah no shit. Don't trust Hacker News either.

